# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Documental de TV3: "La cara oculta dels pantans de Franco"

## Salut

Hola a todos,

No se si conoceis un documental bastante interesante de la televisión catalana, llamada "La cara oculta dels pantans de Franco".

Independientemente de las posibles lecturas políticas, creo que es un magnífico documento para conocer el sacrificio que supuso la construcción de los actuales embalses, de los que tanto hablamos en este foro.

Enlace ed2k:
ed2k://|file|La%20cara%20oculta%20de...B2MKAHQK6OQU|/

Está en catalán, pero creo que se entiende sobradamente... entre otras cosas porque muchos de los testimonios son en castellano.

----------


## Xuquer

Salut, ¿ no hay manera de pòner el enlace ?


es que sale no se que de ....no se como verlo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Es un enlace para un programa de descargas, te comento más en un privado :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

> Es un enlace para un programa de descargas, te comento más en un privado



Bajando Luján, gracias a ambos ya comentaré cuando lo lea  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

Es un enlace del emule... lamentablemente, es la única forma que he encontrado de obtener el documental. Tal vez pegando un telefonazo a los de TV3 se pueda conseguir una copia en CD de forma más "legal".

De todas formas, al ser una televisión pública, no creo que existan problemas de derechos de autor... ya veis en RTVE, que lo están colgando todo en su web!!

----------


## No Registrado

Me parece Tendencioso. No creo que existan grandes obras de infraestructura que no hayan supuesto grandes sacrificios. 
Como estaban antes estas zonas y como están ahora.
Riqueza agrícola. Y mejor reparto de esa riqueza.
Suministro de agua a la población, creo que saben que antes no era posible. A mí me encanta abrir el grifo en casa y beber, saben que tenía que hacer mi padre para beber.

----------

